# Best Horse Grooming Products Poll?



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

For shedding, nothing beats the Furminator. It was WONDERFUL for all of our horses, but esp. our 30 year old QH gelding with a super fuzzy double coat. They are more expensive but the quality was great and they work.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems when we have had grooming tool discussions the jelly scrubber was always a favorite among members.


----------



## jilmarieaz (Jun 15, 2008)

*grooming*

I love the furminator too - works great on dogs and horses. Regarding the jelly scruber do you know who makes it? Appreciate the suggestions.
Jill
All Things Horse & Hound
www.sensationsporthorses.com/shop


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Love my furminator, love my jelly scrubber too I also really love my horseman's knife, and I've never found one of those at any of my local tack shops...had to order it online. The quality is not the best, but I really like the array of tools in this one.

http://www.horse.com/Western-Tack/Packing-Trail-Gear/Horsemans-Knife-GBD50.html


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha they are awesome. I really like shedding blades; they work wonders.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: grooming*



jilmarieaz said:


> I love the furminator too - works great on dogs and horses. Regarding the jelly scruber do you know who makes it? Appreciate the suggestions.
> Jill
> All Things Horse & Hound
> www.sensationsporthorses.com/shop


Yup, I love my jelly scrubber. It's the best currycomb in my opinion because you can use the softer side on more sensitive areas like the face and legs.
I found a photo, but not who makes it, sorry. 









I also like these sweat scrapers. Once I saw one with a shedding blade on the other side, which I think would be very useful.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gear you won't find anywhere else like neat patterns, different colors out of the typical ones. I always love to see halters with different colors and designs. Grooming gear, books and DVDs. It seems that stores have very limited selections for those.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the Vetrolin line of grooming products. Hoof Heal is also my "must have" hoof ointment. It is the best stuff I have ever used, and I've tried a lot of different topicals. The two fly sprays I can't live without are Endure and Pyrahna, the Pyrahna (sp?) in the aresol can works a LOT better than the one in the spray bottle. A first-aid must have for me is Eclipse Wound Wash and their ointment. It's pricey, but it WORKS!


----------



## jilmarieaz (Jun 15, 2008)

*tack shop products*

I agree, I like the fun colors and variations from the "norm." I've been able to order in some custome horse halters with holographic trims so would appreciate suggestions on those products. I also love love love books and have added on under my links section an astore by amazon to include hundreds of books from them. I'm still looking into the others products suggested and will keep you posted as we add more. 
thank you,
Jill


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree with what was said about colours etc. i hate going to tack shops etc and seeing nothing but the basic colours. 

my fav grooming things are:

- cowboy magic. i love the stuff. makes them so shiny and pretty 
- grooming blocks for shedding
- furminator as someone else said although i dont own one of my own yet. i have to borrow someone elses 
- white spray for socks. i use the bio-groom range for that. i have it in white and black and the foam shine spray stuff

a good range of things like rubber bands, pro-plaits and other stuff like that for prettying them up for shows is good too. its often hard to get bands that suit horse hair colour unless that are white or black. chestnut bands are terrible to find. the last lot i got were more pink than chestnut and then the ones before that were normal rubber band colour which really stuck out against my mares mane colour. 

thats all i can think of at the moment


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I also have to add- I couldn't be without my cowboy magic detangler!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I love, love love the Slick N' Easy blocks. I also can't live without my super soft face brush. My horse loves it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Vetrolin, for body and coat shine, and detangling manes and tails, best thing I've ever used.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

there is a brush called tangle wrangler. oh my god. this brush looks like it came from the dollar store but it is magic. it is 4.95 and is designed to not break any hair. if used properly it wont break any. mine is bright pink!!!woohoo. i will try to upload a pic. they are also found at www.tractorsupply.com. i got mine from my feed store for that price.


----------

